# 1500 plowing?



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

Can you plow with these, I have a 7.5 super trip edge now and would like to use it on this model if possible, thanks.


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

Just about anything will push snow, just depends how much you want to move.


----------



## GMC99 (Sep 6, 2002)

trevier;1547794 said:


> Can you plow with these, I have a 7.5 super trip edge now and would like to use it on this model if possible, thanks.


What year truck?


----------



## m00nraker (Jun 30, 2007)

havent really had a chance to push anything yet but with 400lbs of ballast in the back only drops 1/2"


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

GMC99;1547922 said:


> What year truck?


looking at a left over 2012 crewcab 1500 4x4


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

get one 3 years old coming off of a documented lease. carfax it .it will usually have a decent warranty avail and should have around 30-40 k miles on it . 
save thousands and get a bigger truck .Thumbs Up


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

My dads plow truck was a 1500 (2002 Crew Cab) other than the problem with overheating which we found out wasnt only when plowing it did fine. Just keep up with the snow and dont try to push 6" of the heavy stuff.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

jhall22guitar;1548525 said:


> My dads plow truck was a 1500 (2002 Crew Cab) other than the problem with overheating which we found out wasnt only when plowing it did fine. Just keep up with the snow and dont try to push 6" of the heavy stuff.


overheated cause the plow was blocking the radiator . 

when transporting plow , keep it almost kissing the ground , nice n slow .or low as possible for air induction


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

I have a 2012. The biggest thing is that they are kinda low and require a 2" leveling kit for most plow mounts to work. I just went with a snowsport HD bc i can use the front hitch receiver in the non-plow season. I have plans for a Daniels pull plow so i am not really worried about the snowsport for everything. If all goes well this will just be my back up truck and i will get a jeep for next season.


----------



## rocketman9132 (Dec 29, 2012)

Curious how you like your plow setup. I have a 2011 and am looking at same plow. Did they have to do anything to the bumper to mount? Any regrets and lastly do you mind me asking what you paid?

Don


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

Don. This is obviously my first season with the setup still trying to get comfortable with it. The snow sports are the same price almost everywhere i looked. 1550 i think. After using it on this small storm we just got it performs well except for the fact if you don't seem to have enough weight against the blade it shudders. I think this could mean i just need to add the supplied shims to make it function better. It pushed 2 inches just fine. I was hoping to get the Daniel plow this season but hurricane sandy kinda screwed me. So it may have to wait. I think the price on that was around 2500. Oh and there was no mods to my old express or my outdoorsman bumpers. The part they tell you to cut is plastic it just flexes out of the way when you tighten up the bolts.


----------

